# Recommend a Galway restaurant



## emaol (19 Jan 2010)

Hi

I'm looking for a restaurant in central Galway for a group of 13-15 people meeting up, none from the area. It's on a Saturday night.

Casual friendly atmosphere, good food esp a decent steak. Approx €40-€50 per head excl any wine/beer.

Anyone been anywhere recently they would recommend?

Thanks


----------



## notagardener (19 Jan 2010)

McSwiggan's Eyre Street - As a regular visitor to Galway over the years, this place has always been my favourite

Great reasonably priced food, great atmosphere and a lovely bar downstairs for afters

http://www.mcswiggans.com/


----------



## Maggs065 (19 Jan 2010)

Vina Mara on Augustine Street - very good quality food. Also restaurant is very central, near Shop St. etc.


----------



## VOR (19 Jan 2010)

notagardener said:


> McSwiggan's Eyre Street - As a regular visitor to Galway over the years, this place has always been my favourite
> 
> Great reasonably priced food, great atmosphere and a lovely bar downstairs for afters
> 
> http://www.mcswiggans.com/


 

+1 for McSwiggans

Not as crowded as the restaurants on Quay Street but always buzzing. Excellent food.


----------



## jacobean (19 Jan 2010)

I had a great meal at The Malthouse during the summer;



Off shop street.


----------



## number7 (19 Jan 2010)

I would suggest The Asian Tea House on Mary Street for Asian, excellent stuff.

Vina Mara or The Olde Malt are not bad as said above or Casey Blakes 

Indian Kashmir is excellent if the decor a bit dated.


----------



## MaryBe (19 Jan 2010)

VOR said:


> +1 for McSwiggans
> 
> Not as crowded as the restaurants on Quay Street but always buzzing. Excellent food.


 ++1 for McSwiggans.  Go every year and never been disappointed. Great atmosphere too.


----------



## Bronte (20 Jan 2010)

McSwiggans, casual atmosphere, always excellent food at reasonable prices.  You will probably have to book as they are always busy.


----------



## emaol (20 Jan 2010)

Looks like McSwiggans is a clear favourite, thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Hillsalt (20 Jan 2010)

McSwiggs has great grub but is just okay for a small group but for a large group I'd suggest Kirbys on Cross Street. It is owned by Busker Brownes next door and they will leave ye at your table until 2.30am with all the benefits of a bar. www.buskerbrownes.com
Food is fine too and they don't rush you. 

Vina Mars is excellent but quite expensive. 


Malt House and Asian Tea House are both excellent damn good too 

For the sake of comfort of a large crowd, I think Kirby's is a good option. It is only 20 yards from Quay Street too.


----------



## AgathaC (20 Jan 2010)

Hillsalt said:


> McSwiggs has great grub but is just okay for a small group but for a large group I'd suggest Kirbys on Cross Street. It is owned by Busker Brownes next door and they will leave ye at your table until 2.30am with all the benefits of a bar. www.buskerbrownes.com
> Food is fine too and they don't rush you.
> 
> 
> For the sake of comfort of a large crowd, I think Kirby's is a good option. It is only 20 yards from Quay Street too.


 +1 for Kirbys, was there recently with a group of about 20, and it was very good.


----------



## galwegian44 (21 Jan 2010)

Would agree about the Indian Kashmir but avoid Casey Blakes, the customer service is non-existent and that was from the owners not even the hired staff!!



number7 said:


> I would suggest The Asian Tea House on Mary Street for Asian, excellent stuff.
> 
> Vina Mara or The Olde Malt are not bad as said above or Casey Blakes
> 
> Indian Kashmir is excellent if the decor a bit dated.


----------



## emaol (21 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the advice on suitability for a largish crowd.
Can't imagine Busker Brownes get much business from the website quoted above, though! Found a separate one for Kirby's.


----------



## number7 (21 Jan 2010)

I had forgotten about Kirbys, it is perfect for a small group.

Casey Blakes, I had heard of some service issues but felt that these generally had to do with being rushed and the last 2 times I was there found it very good, perhaps the recession has pulled their horns in a bit.


----------



## Bronte (21 Jan 2010)

Is Casey Blakes, KC Blakes on Quay street?


----------



## z101 (22 Jan 2010)

There is a fantastic restaurant just under the spanish arch. They do great fish and have a few veg options unlike a lot of places. It think it's called Nemos but not 100%.
Right on the river in old quaymasters house converted. Great interior also.


----------



## becky (22 Jan 2010)

Bronte said:


> Is Casey Blakes, KC Blakes on Quay street?


 
Yes it's the same place.  I agree with the previous poster, service use to be rushed, but I'm presuming that has changed now.

Any of the places recomended are all very good.


----------



## Hillsalt (25 Jan 2010)

emaol said:


> Thanks for the advice on suitability for a largish crowd.
> Can't imagine Busker Brownes get much business from the website quoted above, though! Found a separate one for Kirby's.



Oooooops. Sorry, I linked the wrong website.


----------

